
Intel abandons development of modular Compute Cards - awiesenhofer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/22/18277596/intel-abandons-compute-cards-pc
======
dman
What is it with Intel and its roadmap. In my book Intel was the pinnacle of
execution from as far back as I remember. The last couple of years have seen
shocking half hearted attempts at adding things to the roadmap and then
jettisoning them silently.

------
lifehacked
They should buy a mobo mfr and include one of these coprocessors on each
board.

